# Winter Blahs!!!!!



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have not been around lately and I think it is due to my winter blahs! With it being so cold and my boxies hibernating and my sulcatas being inside and me not having my creative "tortoise" space I am in a funk. I can't wait for warmer weather. Another reason I think I have to go South!! I have missed you all though.


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dee, it is good to hear from you, wondered where you had gotten too. Though I understand the winter blahs . I just donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t feel much like I can get into the swing of things this year either. So see even us in warm weather suffer winter blahs. If I had snow I think IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d build a snow tortoise.  At least your sullys are still up. I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t imagine how quiet it would be if all my torts were sleeping during the winter. Chin up girlfriend Springs around the corner.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2008)

If you have the blahs where you live now, how will you survive the long winters in Montana?


----------



## pebbles mom (Dec 2, 2008)

Winter is just getting started here in Milwaukee. Got our first "grass covering" on Sunday. With another 2-5 inches tomorrow. So we're just gettin started  But I like it ... weird I know!! I was holding torty up to the window ... hoping he could see the quarter size flakes that were coming down the other day, but I don't think he got it!! lol Enough with the weather report. Maybe some of the warm weathered friends can send pictures of green grass .


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2008)

I like winter as far as watching the snow slowly dancing as it ever so gracefully free falls to the ground. Or the way it covers the world, like somebody used a huge sifter full of powder sugar. Your tongue just seems to get this uncontrollable urge to stick out and catch a puffy snowflake. 

After a snowfall everything is just so clean. Then there is the total silence just as the snow stops, like for just a moment time stops and all nature looks at awe at the new winter wonderland. 

Or enjoying the view as your sitting inside under a comfy, warm quilt with a good book.

I sorta like the change of pace of getting to spend more time observing the torts closeup inside the house. I miss the ones quietly hibernating outside and worry about them.

What I miss the most during winter, are my flowers and plants outside. The picking of a luscious ripe tomato as I walk past, knowing as I bite into it, my mouth will be filled with it's juice. Having my nose tickled by the aroma wafting on the air and rising to greater intensity, as the plant is brushed in passing.. Watching butterflies drift from one colorful bloom to the next. Plucking a hibiscus flower to treat some special tortoise. Is it spring yet??


----------



## kevantheman35 (Dec 2, 2008)

im with you! come on summer!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for you words of encouragement! Jacqui, your poetic words made me smile as always.


----------



## Isa (Dec 3, 2008)

Dee
Here in Montreal, it is already kind of cold. Lucky Hermy, it is the summer all year long in his house  . Before X-mas, I always love to see the snow outside but in January and February, it is another story .


----------



## terryo (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't care about the weather....I'm a city gal. I love the excitement of Christmas in Manhattan, looking in store windows, ice skating at the park, the "tree lighting"....hustle and bustle of shopping on Fifth Ave. Then a nice windy ferry ride home to S.I., where it is "almost" country. I guess I love Winter just as much as Summer. My tort and turt are inside for the winter, so I don't miss them. What I DO miss is my pond, my flower garden, veggie garden and trips to a near-by lake, walking on the boardwalk at the summer fair....oh well....
Hey Jacqui, did you ever think of writing a book....I'd buy it.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 3, 2008)

It's funny Terry, I asked Jacqui the same thing before. I think I am just feeling yucky because there seemed to be no transition. No regular old sweatshirt weather. One day it was warm and the next it was cold. I will get over it have no fear.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2008)

See Dee I can just so easily see you curled up with a hot chocolate and a blankie in a comfy chair you have moved by the window in the dining room or just one of the regular chairs. You sip the chocolate, licking the marshmallow from your lips, as you gaze out the window.

Laughter bubbles up as you watch the antics of the birds competing for the feeders. Memories cross your thoughts of how soon those hummers will be back to their fast darts by this window. Relaxing as you watch the deer slowly work their way to their feeder. Their ears twitching and tails wagging. Your gaze moves over to the tortoise compound and you mentally start planting next year's feast for the deer...ummm I mean the torts and how you will this year out smart those deer.

Or maybe instead it's evening, the children have all gone to bed and peace and quiet once more rule. Quiet? Hmmm no, there is that crackle and snap of the fire, as fingers of flame spread along the logs. You and hubby (who for folks who don't know is just as handsome as he is sweet, entertaining, and funny) any way, you and he are sitting in front of the fire. Your bodies gently brushing each others. Softly laughing over events earlier in the day and sharing your future dreams and plans. You take a sip of your wine, enjoying the cool wetness as it slides down your throat. Your tongue wipes the tasty remains from your lips, as you look over to see him watching you. As if by some unspoken plan, you both move in closer to each other. Lips softly touch.  Hey this is a pg site, you can take it from there on your own Dee. 

See the cold winter has some advantages. 

As for Terryo...  Thank you, but I am no writer. I knew Dee liked these simple type of words from me, so had to give her a few words.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I love you Jacqui!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, that got my goose bumps going. Thanks Jacqui and Dee  
Sorry for ease dropping on your private winter moment (that Jacqui created) Dee


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> I love you Jacqui!!!!



*blushes* Oh my!! What will your hubby say??   I am glad you liked it. Good thing I deleted a few lines or it all might have been deleted by the Mods.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 4, 2008)

What have you girls gotten up to   If this keeps up we'll need an adult section. 

Danny


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> What have you girls gotten up to   If this keeps up we'll need an adult section.
> 
> Danny


Hey I kept it clean...and pg! 

Girls?!? Hmmmm what do you think "girls" should I write a winter moment for Danny and his lady????


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I say "go for it!". Now come, come Danny - she was just trying to cheer me up and get me out of my funk!!!!! LOL!


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 4, 2008)

That would be great Jacqui  Glad you can do it in PG as mine would definately need an adult section. 

And I see that she did a fine job of cheering you up Dee 

Danny


----------



## terryo (Dec 5, 2008)

OH God!! I'm sooooooooooo lonely (?).


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 5, 2008)

terryo said:


> OH God!! I'm sooooooooooo lonely (?).



For what?


----------

